# [Solved] Networkmanager & WPA2

## EOF

Hallo!

Hat es jemand von euch geschafft den Networkmanager mit WPA2 zum Laufen zubekommen.

Ich schaffe es in eine getunneltes unverschlüsseltes Netwerk zu kommen, aber wenn ich

eine WPA2 verbindung aufbauen will stürzt der Networkmanager einfach ab. Auf dem Router

(Fritzbox 7050) sieht man (log) nicht einmal den Versuch einer Verbindung. 

Ich habe ein Thinkpad t400 mit Intel iwl 5100 Wlankarte. 

Ich nutze die stabile Version des Networkmanager mit Knetworkmanager. Die unstabile Version

(0.7) lässt mich nicht mal über Kabel verbinden.Last edited by EOF on Sat Dec 20, 2008 10:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WarrenFaith

Hast du denn die Cryptographic API im Kernel eingebunden?

Ich hab mich an das HowTo gehalten und es klappt wunderbar (allerdings für Intel 3945... aber die Crypthographics sollten im Kernel sicherlich identisch sein...)

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *WarrenFaith wrote:*   

> Hast du denn die Cryptographic API im Kernel eingebunden?
> 
> Ich hab mich an das HowTo gehalten und es klappt wunderbar (allerdings für Intel 3945... aber die Crypthographics sollten im Kernel sicherlich identisch sein...)

 

da du einen ziemlich problematischen chipsatz hast, wenn man den foreneinträgen im www glauben schenken darf, (ich übrigens auch)

hätte ich gern ein paar mehr infos von dir zu wpa2

ist das wpa2 personal (läuft bei mir auch) oder wpa2 enterprise, denn damit hab ich und viele andere noch probleme und gerne jemand, der mir helfend unter die arme greift, das zum laufen zu bekommen   :Smile: 

@EOF:

schau, dass du 

```
CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS
```

und 

```
CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS
```

 ausgewählt hast im kernel (möglichst viel anwählen, wenn du dich nicht allzu gut auskennst, dann steigt die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es wieder geht), denn erst damit konnte ich mich wieder mit wlan-netzwerken verbinden   :Idea: 

----------

## WarrenFaith

Ich gebe zu, ich hab keine Ahnung, wo ich WPA2 Enterprise testen sollte. Ich hab bisher, afaik, nur WPA2 Personal benutzt.

Ansonsten sind meine benutzten HowTos das oben genannte und das: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_NetworkManager

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *WarrenFaith wrote:*   

> Ich gebe zu, ich hab keine Ahnung, wo ich WPA2 Enterprise testen sollte. Ich hab bisher, afaik, nur WPA2 Personal benutzt.
> 
> Ansonsten sind meine benutzten HowTos das oben genannte und das: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_NetworkManager

 

ok danke   :Smile: 

----------

## EOF

Hich bin nochmal die Tutorials durchgegangen und habe meine config verglichen. Leider passiert noch immer das gleiche. Der networkmanaer stürzt einfach ab.

dmesg liefert

```

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

nach dem absturz.

EDIT:

ein dmesg |grep iwla liefert

```

#dmesg |grep iwla

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27kds

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

iwlagn: Error sending REPLY_ADD_STA: time out after 500ms.

iwlagn: Error: Response NULL in 'REPLY_ADD_STA'

```

----------

## EOF

Ich habs raus !!!  :Smile: 

Scheinbar waren einige Kanäler der wlankarte deaktiviert, weil die karte "denkt", sie sei ausserhalb der eu 

Ich beschreibe mal alles, damit andere auch was davon haben.

Wichtig ist, dass das module

```

cfg80211

```

geladen ist, denn sonst kann man keine parameter über /etc/modprobe.d/ übergeben (höchstens als kernelparameter).

Denn dann kann man ein 

```

echo "options cfg80211 ieee80211_regdom=EU" >> /etc/modprobe.d/cfg80211

```

machen und dann einen neustartstart und voila ist alles im lot.

(Alternativ kann man auch die notwendigen module neu laden, denn linux brauch ja selten einen neustart  :Smile:  )

Nun hat man anstatt 24 kanälen 32 kanäle (bei der iwl51000 karte).

Prüfen kann man das mit

```

# iwlist wlan0 channel

wlan0     32 channels in total; available frequencies :

          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz

          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz

          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz

          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz

          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz

          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz

          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz

          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz

          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz

          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz

          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz

          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz

          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz

          Channel 36 : 5.18 GHz

          Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz

          Channel 44 : 5.22 GHz

          Channel 48 : 5.24 GHz

          Channel 52 : 5.26 GHz

          Channel 56 : 5.28 GHz

          Channel 60 : 5.3 GHz

          Channel 64 : 5.32 GHz

          Channel 100 : 5.5 GHz

          Channel 104 : 5.52 GHz

          Channel 108 : 5.54 GHz

          Channel 112 : 5.56 GHz

          Channel 116 : 5.58 GHz

          Channel 120 : 5.6 GHz

          Channel 124 : 5.62 GHz

          Channel 128 : 5.64 GHz

          Channel 132 : 5.66 GHz

          Channel 136 : 5.68 GHz

          Channel 140 : 5.7 GHz

          Current Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)

```

Bis dann!

----------

